# Random braking on cruise control and cruise control turning off?



## Indophile (23 d ago)

We just picked up our Model Y a few days ago. First time on the interstate, I set the cruise control, but every time I pass another vehicle or it passes me, the cruise control shuts down and the car brakes abruptly. I have to constantly start the cruise control again. This is very annoying. Is this a Tesla "feature"?


----------



## Onbypass (2 mo ago)

Unfortunately, welcome to "phantom braking". There are MANY owners complaining of the same issue. My occurrences happen on an open highway, in good weather, without any overpasses or vehicles around. It will just SLAM on the brakes. It doesn't actually shut off the cruise control .....but it can take 20 seconds of having to use the accelerator pedal before it stays at the set speed. It is really scary when it happens......and I am almost afraid to use the cruise control. There is an investigation by NHTSA about it. Also....somebody in California is trying to put together a class action lawsuit. I LOVE the vehicle, but......this braking issue is a huge deal for me.


----------



## canadian.bacon (10 mo ago)

@Indophile 
no, that's not normal. Avoid using the cruise for the new few days/weeks, till you get to the latest software update.
it usually takes a bit for a brand new car to get fully up to date, mine was about 3 weeks or so 
i just drove buffalo to cleveland and back and no issues at all on our MYLR, evening, morning, rain, bit of flurries.
if after applying the latest update doesn't fix it, i would do a camera calibration or take it in.


----------



## Georgesb2 (11 mo ago)

I got my 2022 Tesla Model 3 P towards the end of February this year, 2022.
It had many issues....

When I first got it, I noticed it had older software.

It was a horrible car. Alarms all the time, loud and at times quite scary.

The autopilot had a lot of phantom braking. Just terrible! And too many times it simply couldn't handle some kind of road condition. It also stops too hard and too late for a car crossing in front, and resumes speed way, way too long afterwards.

I complained to Tesla a number of times and even brought it into service twice.
They gave me some kind of priority to get my software updated, when they agreed I was way behind. (not my fault at all)

What seems to have happened is that gradually, after many, many software updates, everything incrementally improved.
I also had a wheel re-alignment because the steering wheel wasn't perfectly straight when going straight. I don't know if that helped. I also recalibrated the cameras, which seemed to make no difference.

Now I have almost 9,000 miles and had many, many software updates.
It's much, much better in every way.

It's not perfect.
But very few phantom braking events and they are much, much more mild.
It recovers to speed a little better.
Braking is usually less violent.
Far far fewer alarms.
Much more reasonable on the hands on wheel alarms. 

But on certain roads in right hand bends, it will cross onto the center yellow line ....


----------

